# Looking for students fo Grandmaster Chang Young Shil



## Hapkiyoosool (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Folks! 

We are trying to find anyone who has ever trained with Grandmaster Chang Young-Shil in Korea. We do have a list of all the Black Belts he has promoted at the HQ in Korea but to contact them all at their last know address is simply impossible.


----------

